# Iberital MC2 brand new stuck on coarse grind?



## wheezy87 (Oct 29, 2020)

Hi all,

Lurked for a wee while and decided to buy a Iberital MC2 from Happy Donkey at the weekend. It arrived today, which I'm thrilled about. Set it up & was careful not to over-tighten (as per the website stated).

I've popped beans in, turned it on and got a very, very coarse grind. So I emptied the hopper, ran it empty for a few seconds to make sure no beans were jammed, then tightened it again - same consistency.

Rinse and repeat for many, many times.

Is this common? If so, can someone point me in the right direction of what I can do to stop it from happening?

Thanks


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

MACHINE UNPLUGGED

The worm adjuster gives a superfine adjustment, until you are in the ball park for the bean you are using it is a PIA.

The simplest / easiest way to get to ball park is---

1 Remove hopper 2.Squeeze the plastic cover near worn knob and opposite side, this will allow you to lift the cover off.

3. You can now see the worm drive, release the 2 screws and lift the worm drive off.

4.Wind the large black 'cog' anti clockwise until it lifts off (this enables you to see if there are any bits of bean left in)

5. Replace the black cog turning clockwise UNTIL you feel it contact the lower burr (GENTLY)

6. Wind back about 90 deg, refit worm adjuster and its screws. Replace plastic cover and hopper.

This should place you close to a fine grind for espresso. You may need to back off a little more using the WORM adjuster.


----------



## MrSmartepants (Aug 3, 2020)

Yes, very common.

The worm-gear adjustment is VERY fine, so to shift from coarse to espresso grind may need the use of a power drill to spin the adjustment knob enough times to get there.🙄

What I would recommend is turning the knob 10 rotations in the direction indicated for a finer grind, then put 2 or 3 beans in the hopper and grinding into an empty cup to see the consistency of what comes out.

Too coarse? 10 more turns.

Too fine? Back the adjustment off 2 turns and try again.


----------



## wheezy87 (Oct 29, 2020)

El carajillo said:


> MACHINE UNPLUGGED
> 
> The worm adjuster gives a superfine adjustment, until you are in the ball park for the bean you are using it is a PIA.
> 
> ...


 Thank you so much. This fixed it.

To note - I'd also been in touch with Happy Donkey and they were lovely. They suggested keeping turning it, but I'm much too impatient. Just popped the lid off, normal screwdriver, bam done!

Thanks for all your help! I can get caffeinating now!

Amy


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

You have now learnt how to take it apart to thoroughly clean it when needed :good:


----------

